
How Aging Millennials Will Affect Technology Consumption - lambtron
http://www.wsj.com/articles/how-aging-millennials-will-affect-technology-consumption-1431907666
======
rijncur
Google link:
[http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&...](http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CCIQqQIwAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.wsj.com%2Farticles%2Fhow-
aging-millennials-will-affect-technology-
consumption-1431907666&ei=SwNbVfXKHsSnU8HZgBA&usg=AFQjCNFe2Iux3fVrDzJMlIiLQY_8WrYXBA&bvm=bv.93564037,d.d24&cad=rja)

